# Дефанотерапия в Украине



## Татьяна дизайнер (26 Мар 2009)

Добрый день! В Киеве (Украина) есть Киевский медицинский центр "Джерело здоровья XXI", который имеет филиалы в некоторых областных центрах Украины, в частности в Донецке. Якобы это единственное в Украине медицинское учреждение которое  имеет официальную лицензию на использование метода дефанотерапии. Вопрос: на сайте Бобыря выложен список филиалов, а во всех остальных учреждениях, использующих данную методику, работают самозванцы или врачи, уволенные из клиники по причине профессиональной непригодности. Так ли это? Уже долго выбираю поликлинику, куда обратиться с моей спиной, может посоветуете что в Украине.


----------



## ксюха (16 Дек 2009)

Добрый день. У меня вопрос к Бобырю Михаилу Анатольевичу.
В Киеве есть медицинский центр "Джерело здоровья XXI", который имеет филиалы по Украине. На их сайте указано, что они работают по Вашему патенту. 
  Вопрос: на сайте Бобыря выложен список филиалов, Украинских филиалов среди них нет, а у Вас указано, что во всех прочих учереджениях работают самозванцы или профнепригодные. Так ли это? Посоветуйте, в какую клинику, работающую по Вашему методу, обратиться в Украине со сколиозом (девочка 13 лет 4-я степень)(очень хочется вылечиться или хотя бы уменьшить консервативным методом)


----------



## Famous (17 Дек 2009)

У меня тоже есть вопрос к Бобырю !!!


----------



## Михаил (17 Дек 2009)

ксюха написал(а):


> Добрый день. У меня вопрос к Бобырю Михаилу Анатольевичу.
> В Киеве есть медицинский центр "Джерело здоровья XXI", который имеет филиалы по Украине. На их сайте указано, что они работают по Вашему патенту.
> Вопрос: на сайте Бобыря выложен список филиалов, Украинских филиалов среди них нет, а у Вас указано, что во всех прочих учереджениях работают самозванцы или профнепригодные. Так ли это? Посоветуйте, в какую клинику, работающую по Вашему методу, обратиться в Украине со сколиозом (девочка 13 лет 4-я степень)(очень хочется вылечиться или хотя бы уменьшить консервативным методом)



Здравствуйте. 
В данный момент в Украине нет ни одного мед. предприятия которые были бы аттестованы по дефанотерапии. За медицинский центр "Джерело здоровья XXI", мы ответственности не несем. В 90-ых годах в институте дефанотерапии было много учеников, поэтому уточняйте наличие сертификатов у врачей. (сертификат по дефанотерапии)

Добавлено через 54 секунды


Famous написал(а):


> У меня тоже есть вопрос к Бобырю !!!


Задавайте.....


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (17 Дек 2009)

Уважаемый Михаил Анатольевич! Вопросы, поднятые Татьяной и Ксюхой, волнуют многих жителей Украины. По большим украинским городам регулярно "гастролируют" представители киевских центров дефанотерапии "Джерело здоровья" и "Четвертый позвонок". В своей рекламе в печатных СМИ и на телевидении они заявляют, что только их центр имеет право работать по методу А.И. БОБЫРЯ. И особо подчеркивают, что дефанотерапия - это не мануальная терапия. Хотя во всех публикациях Анатолия Ивановича говорится, что дефанотерапия является составной частью мануальной медицины, существенно отличющейся от методики К. Левита. В связи с этим прошу ответить на два вопроса: 
- какой же из киевских центров дефанотерапии дает правдивую информацию о его исключительных правах на Украине?;
- дефанотерапия - это мануальная терапия или нет?


----------



## Михаил (18 Дек 2009)

Владимир В. написал(а):


> - какой же из киевских центров дефанотерапии дает правдивую информацию о его исключительных правах на Украине?;
> - дефанотерапия - это мануальная терапия или нет?




Ни один Украинский центр не имеет прав работать по методу А.И.Бобыря. Летом 2010 года планируется открытие официальной Клиники Бобыря в Киеве.

Дефанотерапия - как и остеопатия или кинезиология лицензируется под мануальной терапией, но имеет большие различия с классическими методами лечения К.Левита.


----------



## Famous (20 Дек 2009)

Там написано что все врачи 21 века прошли атестацию в Московском Институте Дефанотерапии?
 Когда именно вы открываете вашу клинику, и стоит ли ждать? Посмотрите тему, которую я создал, в разделе "Искривление позвоночника", требуется ВАШ СОВЕТ!!!

Еще на этом сайте пишут про вас, http://spina.org.ua/avtor.htm
вы точно не уверены в ихней правельности выполения дефанотерапии?


----------



## nuwa (1 Фев 2010)

Famous написал(а):


> Там написано что все врачи 21 века прошли атестацию в Московском Институте Дефанотерапии?





Михаил написал(а):


> *Ни один Украинский центр не имеет прав работать по методу А.И.Бобыря.*





"Famous написал(а):


> Когда именно вы открываете вашу клинику, и стоит ли ждать?





Михаил написал(а):


> *Летом 2010 года *планируется открытие официальной Клиники Бобыря в Киеве.





"Famous написал(а):


> Еще на этом сайте пишут про вас, http://spina.org.ua/avtor.htm вы точно не уверены в ихней правельности выполения дефанотерапии?





Михаил написал(а):


> *Ни один Украинский центр не имеет прав работать по методу А.И.Бобыря.*


*Famous*, Вам ответили на Ваши вопросы. Михаил дал ответ несколько раз про центр в Киеве. 

Ссылка, которую Вы дали не рабочая. 
Но дело даже не в этом. Перепечатанная с сайтов нашей клиники информация о методе А.И.Бобыря и его фотографии, не даёт права медцентрам разместившим их на своём интернет-рессурсе, считаться клиникой А.И.Бобыря. Гарантию "в ихней правельности выполения дефанотерапии" наша клиника дать не может. Думаю, ответ исчерпывающий и вопрос закрыт. aiwan


----------



## АлексКО (12 Фев 2010)

как прокомментируете это? Стоил ли жлать до лета, дефанотерапию из Питера ?

 Это важно!

В последнее время на многих сайтах появляется все больше информации о лечении позвоночника,о методах, о новых клиниках и специалистах. Наш медицинский центр все чаще сталкивается с псевдопредставителями и лжеучениками называющими себя врачами нашего медицинского центра.В условиях жесткой конкуренции нам приходится реагировать на такие заявления дабы не дискредитировать методику по которой мы привыкли работать, а так же для защиты наших пациентов от оказания им под нашим именем неквалифицированно оказанной помощи.

Наша клиника оказывает медицинские услуги на протяжении 15 лет. Была основана в 1996 году автором методики мануального воздействия на позвоночник тракционно-импульсным методом россиянином Бобырь Анатолием Ивановичем .Названная им методика была запатентована и сертифицирована патентом российской федерации и имела широкое применение во многих городах россии. В частности в Москве автором методики была открыта клиника по лечению заболеваний позвоночника. Со временем филиал этой клиники появился и на Украине в Киеве получив официальное разрешение для работы, лицензию "Нетрадиционная медицина" и название ЗАО "Родник здоровья".

Бобырь Анатолий Иванович обучал докторов невропатологов ортопедов-травматологов раскрывая им суть методики, ее основные аспекты. Те, в свою очередь ,набирались опыта и знаний. Учитывая то, что методика стала популярна и востребована на Украине стали открываться небольшие филиалы в крупных городах ,куда командировочным методом направлялись обученные доктора для лечения пациентов из других регионов под личным руководством Бобырь Анатолия Ивановича. Большое количество обратившихся пациентов получало помощь грамотного врача, кандидата медицинских наук или его учеников.

В 1995 году на основе полученного опыта, собранной статистики и достигнутых положительных результатов лечения на киностудии Довженко был снят 45 минутный документальный фильм "Я верну Вам здоровье",неоднократно показанный бесплатно во многих кинотеатрах Украины.

К сожалению в 2005 году Бобырь Анатолия Ивановича не стало. В связи с этим ЗАО "Родник здоровья" был реорганизован.Появилось новое самостоятельное предприятие ООО "Джерело здоровья 21".Предприятие изменило форму собственности и вид деятельности на оказание медицинских услуг согласно полученной лицензии Министерства Здравоохранения Украины "Ортопедия и травматология".Учитывая 15 летнюю практику в некоторых крупных городах Украины небольшие филиалы продолжили свою работу, где и сегодня любой пациент может обратиться за квалифицированной помощью врача "Джерело Здоровья 21" .

Хотелось бы обратить Ваше внимание, что ученики Анатолия Ивановича не имеют право практиковать "Дефанотерапию" на Украине не имея сертификат .Это связано с тем, что патент на изобретение зарегистрирован в РФ и имеет силу только на ее территории.

В нашем центре работают высококвалифицированные кандидаты мед. наук, врачи ортопеды-травматологи,невропатологи,рефлексотерапевты,реабилитологи.Мы расширили сферу предоставляемых услуг, шагнув гораздо дальше. Сегодня мы предлагаем медикаментозное лечение, паравертебральные манипуляции, ионофорез с препаратами последнего поколения позволяющими успешно заниматься лечением грыжи диска, рефлексотерапевтические приемы, массаж, специальную гимнастику, применяем и некоторые народные методы лечения. Но и мануальные приемы в лечении остались так-же эффективны, поэтому каждому пациенту план лечения составляется строго индивидуально.В некоторых случаях без приемов мануального воздействия на позвоночник сложно достичь успеха в лечении.Поэтому нами используются лучшие методики на сегодняшний день. Бывшие ученики Бобырь Анатолия Ивановича, работающие только в ООО "Джерело здоровья 21" теперь сами стали учителями и имеют достаточно высокую квалификацию, опыт и знания.

Убедительно просим Вас обратить внимание на тот факт, что некоторые врачи действительно работали в первоначально созданном предприятии по лицензии "Нетрадиционная медицина",но были уволены по несоответствию с занимаемой ими должности из ЗАО "Родник здоровья" и не имеют к нам никакого отношения. В частности гастролеры по Украине под названием "Четвертый позвонок",работающие без сертификата на применение дефанотерапии на Украине и называющие себя нашими учениками под руководством врача-терапевта Жипецкого Сергея Борисовича не имеющего никакого отношения к ортопедии и мануальной терапии. Даже если в их рекламе присутствует ссылка на сайт Бобыря А.И. это не дает им права лечить людей по методике Бобырь А.И.

Во избежание дискредитации нас, как медицинского предприятия и ограждения себя от лжеучеников сообщаем, что не имеем никаких других филиалов, кроме адресов выложенных на нашем сайте. Мы несем полную ответственность только за услуги предоставленные нашими квалифицированными врачами и не отвечаем за действия тех, кто называет себя нашими сотрудниками или учениками. Мы не имеем учеников и не являемся ничьими учениками сами.

Свое право на оказание услуг мы подтверждаем официальными документами, лицензией, сертификатом, ответственным отношением к каждому пациенту, строжайшей дисциплиной в коллективе и репутацией. Подтверждением этому служат многие наши пациенты, которым в нашем центре была оказана помощь, те, кому мы вернули здоровье и радость жизни и то большое количество писем с благодарностью, присланных нам, за что мы Вам очень благодарны.

На сегодняшний день существует множество клиник предлагающих свои услуги по лечению с разным спектром оказываемых услуг и разной ценовой политикой Выбор всегда остается за Вами, но должен быть взвешенным и продуманным. Не стоит бояться ознакомиться с документами, дающими право на Ваше лечение, не стесняйтесь задавать вопросы доктору и персоналу. Вы всегда должны понимать ,что происходит с Вами и Вашим здоровьем и какими методами можно победить болезнь. А также кому из медиков можно доверить здоровье своих детей и близких Вам людей.

Ни для кого не секрет, что здоровье- это самое ценное , что у нас есть. Берегите своё здоровье, занимайтесь профилактикой заболеваний. В нашем центре Вы можете получить массу полезных советов и рекомендаций по сохранению позвоночника подвижным и здоровым в любом возрасте.

Желаем Вам и Вашим близким благополучия и крепкого здоровья на долгие годы.

Мы предоставляем Вам информационный телефон по которому Вы всегда можете получить любую интересующую Вас информацию о работе нашей клиники ,ее филиалах, адресах, графике приема врачей.


----------



## alex_ss (14 Мар 2011)

На сегодняшний день как получилось с мед.центром Джерело здоровья . Он получили сертификацию?

Они уже и филиалов наплодили по всей Украине 
Вот их сайт http://pozvonok.in.ua/


----------



## nuwa (15 Мар 2011)

alex_ss написал(а):


> На сегодняшний день как получилось с мед.центром Джерело здоровья . Он получили сертификацию?
> 
> Они уже и филиалов наплодили по всей Украине


Буквально нескольким сообщениями выше, Михаил Анатольевич Бобырь, сын и продолжатель дела Анатолия Ивановича Бобыря, ответил на этот вопрос:





Михаил написал(а):


> Ни один Украинский центр не имеет прав работать по методу А.И.Бобыря.


Так что делайте выводы.


----------



## Виталик 77 (15 Авг 2011)

Я пациент со стажем. С дефанотерапией знаком давно. В 1997 году Анатолий Иванович Бобырь приезжал к нам в Николаев, и я был его пациентом. Прекрасный был человек, добрый, отзывчивый. Он знакомил наших врачей с новым для них методом лечения позвоночника, ничего не скрывал, показывал, как работает. Мне даже подарил методичку со своим автографом. А вот уважаемый Михаил Анатольевич не прав, когда пишет, что врачи Украины не имеют права лечить пациентов этим методом. Врач, где бы он не был обязан использовать и старые, и новые, и патентованные методы лечения на благо больного. Никто ведь не будет запрещать хирургу делать операцию новым методом, чтобы спасти больного. 

Да и товарищ, который описывает достоинства ЗАО »Родник здоровья XXI» немного приврал. Работать по авторскому патенту и лицензировать дефанотерапию в Украине не возможно. Потому, что таких специальностей как дефанотерапия, мануальная терапия, остеопатия в реестре Минздрава Украины нет. Поэтому, если врач хочет лечить позвоночник, заниматься гомеопатией, иглорефлексотерапией и т. д., ему необходимо пройти полуторагодичные курсы по Народной и Нетрадиционной Медицины и получить соответствующий сертификат. Только после этого, зарегистрировав ЧП, МЧП и т.д., он может претендовать на получение Лицензии МОЗУ на Медицинскую практику по Народной и нетрадиционной медицине. Мало того. Если вы заведуете кабинетом или предприятием, обязательно пройти годичные курсы по Организации и Управлению Охраной Здоровья и получить соответствующий сертификат. Без этого Лицензию не дадут. Неплохо было бы еще стать членом Всеукраинской Ассоциации специалистов по народной и нетрадиционной медицины Украины. Теперь уже точно работать можно. Но смотря каким методом. 

Официально методом дефанотерапии имеют право работать врачи, прошедшие обучение в Московском инситуте дефанотерапии и получившие соответствующий диплом с присвоением звания врач-дефанотерапевт. Кстати, недавно был я у «гастролеров» -ЧП «Четвертый позвонок». Как кадровый офицер в отставке, я дотошно проверил их документы, Все перечисленные выше в наличии, да и «врач-терапевт, не имеющий никакого отношения к мануальной терапии» имеет диплом за подписью Бобыя А.И. и работает он не хуже своего учителя. Наука Дефанотерапия за долгие годы существования претерпела существенные изменения, зафиксированные врачами Киевского центра ЧП «Четвертый позвонок», но суть осталась прежней. Врачи киевского центра дефанотерапии ЧП «Четвертый позвонок» не продают корсетов, не делают уколы и не прописывают таблетки. Все методические рекомендации, газеты, книги, видиокасеты, диски выдаются пациентам и всем желающим бесплатно. Да и сайта у них своего нет. Ведь присваивать себе чужие мысли –это плагиат. Как сделали товарищи из ЗАО «Родник здоровья XXI», переписав методичку Бобыря А.И. от 1996 года. 

Вообще-то я бы на месте Михаила Анатольевича Бобыря выписал премию Киевским врачам за настойчивую рекламу и пропаганду дефанотерапии в Украине. А пациенты сами разберутся кто лучше работает.


----------



## Михаил (18 Авг 2011)

)))





Виталик 77 написал(а):


> Вообще-то я бы на месте Михаила Анатольевича Бобыря выписал премию Киевским врачам за настойчивую рекламу и пропаганду дефанотерапии в Украине. А пациенты сами разберутся кто лучше работает.



Не ожидал, что Все может зайти так далеко. 1-2 врача - это нормально, но куча филиалов и куча врачей - это уже перебор. Не БЫЛО столько учеников у А.И. Бобыря в Украине. Копии дипломов у меня все есть. На самом деле самое страшное в этом деле не то, что они лечат по методу дефанотерапии, самое страшное - как лечат? И зачем пользоваться брендом Бобыря, если с ним даже не знакомы. Так и под суд можно попасть.....
А Киевским врачам я бы советовал не работать подпольно, а позвонить мне - всегда вместе можно сделать лучше!

Кстати в Питере мы работаем уже 3 года


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (19 Авг 2011)

Виталик 77 написал(а):


> Потому, что таких специальностей как  мануальная терапия,  в реестре Минздрава Украины нет.


Конечно нет, как нет специальности, например, резектор желудка, или удалитель желчного пузыря.  Мануальнаяч терапия это метод лечения,  а не специальность, но то что  она не регламентирована приказом МОЗ, то тут вы лукавите.
Смотрим:   " НАКАЗ № 41 від 30.03.1994 р." пунк 2.10.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (25 Авг 2011)

На Украине в номенклатуре врачебных и провизорских специальностей специальность "Мануальная терапия" отсутствует.
В России приказом №365 от 10.12.1997 г. Министерства здравоохранения Российской Федерации специальность "Мануальная терапия" введена в номенклатуру врачебных и провизорских специальностей.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (29 Авг 2011)

Владимир В. написал(а):


> На Украине в номенклатуре врачебных и провизорских специальностей специальность "Мануальная терапия" отсутствует.


но присутствует: " НАКАЗ № 41 від 30.03.1994 р." пунк 2.10.


----------



## марина12345 (22 Сен 2011)

Всем пациентам,кого интересует работа клиники " Джерело здоровья ХХI " в Украине ! Наш медицинский центр работает по лицензии Министерства Здравоохранения Украины на медицинскую практику по специальности "Организация и управление охраной здоровья.Ортопедия и травматология".Консультант-Бобырь Елена Анатольевна.Никаким плагиатом центр не занимается и не перепечатывает никакие методички незаконно.Мы не присваиваем себе чужие заслуги.В центре "Джерело здоровья 21"работают квалифицированные врачи-ортопеды-травматологи исключительно высшей и первой  категории,кандидаты наук,реабилитологи с огромным опытом работы,со своими наработками в области лечения заболеваний позвоночника и суставов.Из врачей ,чей стаж насчитывает не один десяток лет практики есть такие,кого Бобырь Анатолий Иванович,прекрасный грамотный врач,опытный вертебролог, обучал лично.Мы применяем тактику индивидуального подхода к каждому пациенту и совершенно незаслуженно в свой адрес находим на форуме описание нашего центра,как"подпольно работающего".Поэтому считаем необходимостью написать всем,кого интересует работа нашего центра,что мы применяем все существующие на сегодняшний день методики ,позволяющие оказать помощь пациентам,избавить их от болевых ощущений,получив устойчивый результат;все существующие на сегодняшний день методики мануального воздействия на позвоночник,медикаментозные и народные методы также должны быть приняты во внимание при назначении лечения-все это исключительно индивидуально подбирается для каждого пациента.Есть случаи,когда необходимым может быть и корсет,и ортопедические стельки,и назначение приема таблетированных препаратов, и рефлексотерапии,и курс массажа,и физические упражнения,и физиотерапия.Мы имеем несколько филиалов на территории Украины,в которых так-же оказывается квалифицированная медицинская помощь Киевскими врачами центра"Джерело здоровья 21".И наш центр,не являясь исключением из правил,сталкивается с проблемой уволенных по какой-либо причине сотрудников,желающих самостоятельно заниматься медицинской практикой под нашим именем.Для борьбы с нашими псевдоучениками на нашем сайте выложены адреса центров,в которыхх работают врачи нашей клиники.Так-же мы прекрасно понимаем,что все каверзные вопросы и негативные отзывы о нас пишутся исключительно в целях провокации нашими конкурентами и недоброжелателями.
Отвечая на вопросы Михаил Анатольевич Бобырь правильно заявляет,что на Украине никто не имеет права работать по методу "Дефанотерапия".Патент комитета Российской федерации по патентам и товарным знакам(роспатент)№"2005456 на изобретение "Способ лечения остеохондроза позвоночника и профилактика вертеброгенных  заболеваний"зарегистрирован 17 августа 1993 года имеет свою силу исключительно на территории Российской федерации.Многие из наших пациентов помнят прием врачей мед центра "Родник здоровья"под руководством Бобырь Анатолия Ивановича ,который был учредителем фирмы "джерело здоровья".


----------



## Доктор Роман (13 Фев 2012)

марина12345 написал(а):


> Всем пациентам,кого интересует работа клиники " Джерело здоровья ХХI " в Украине ! Наш медицинский центр работает по лицензии Министерства Здравоохранения Украины на медицинскую практику по специальности "Организация и управление охраной здоровья.Ортопедия и травматология".Консультант-Бобырь Елена Анатольевна.Никаким плагиатом центр не занимается и не перепечатывает никакие методички незаконно.Мы не присваиваем себе чужие заслуги.В центре "Джерело здоровья 21"работают квалифицированные врачи-ортопеды-травматологи исключительно высшей и первой категории,кандидаты наук,реабилитологи с огромным опытом работы,со своими наработками в области лечения заболеваний позвоночника и суставов.Многие из наших пациентов помнят прием врачей мед центра "Родник здоровья"под руководством Бобырь Анатолия Ивановича ,который был учредителем фирмы "джерело здоровья".


 
Я их нашел. Сейчас информация о этом медицинском центре на Украине размещена на другом сайте****

*moderator:* Удалена ссылка на коммерческий сайт, нарушающая Правила форума.


----------



## Neoptolemus (28 Авг 2012)

Живу в городе Ровно. Куда обратится к специалистам данной методики, посоветуйте.


----------



## Михаил (29 Авг 2012)

В сентябре-октябре 2012 года, планируется открытие Клиники Бобыря на территории Украины.


----------



## Михаил (15 Ноя 2012)

Ура! На конец-то открылся филиал Клиники Бобыря в г. Киеве!  Коткакты ТУТ


----------

